# Beamer's at the bridge



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are will all of you.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss - They become such a dear part of our day.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Beamer's passing. It is never easy as these dogs (espeially rescues) have a way of winding themselves around your heart.

Godspeed sweet angel Beamer..................


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Beth  so sorry to hear this

(((((((((hugs))))))))))

RIP Sweet Beamer, play hard at the bridge!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear of Beamer's passing. But oh so thankful that he spent his last days with you....... he was able to pass knowing he was loved and cherished. Run free at the bridge dear one.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

IOt is so sad that a family did want him, but he was allergic to their cabin. OR was that just an escuse bcause they wanted to travel. But whatever, he spent his last days being loved and that is what counts.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry, it always brings a tear to my eyes. At least he was loved and cherished to the end.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Beth
We are so sorry for your loss of Mr. Beamer............he is running free, waiting at The Bridge.
Jerry&Harley


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Sorry........ At Least You Know In Your Heart You Took Good Care Of Him And He Didn't Suffer.
Debbie & Mason


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Beamer. Take comfort in knowing that Beamer knew how much you loved and cared for him.

R.I.P. Sweet Beamer

~Jackie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, sweet Beamer.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Beamer.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Beamer. 2 days of lymphoma and that's it....nature sure works in unfathomable ways sometimes.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry about Beamer, dogs just have a way of stealing ones heart


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Kristen.... R.I.P. Beamer


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Such sad news. I'm so sorry.

Margaret


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for you loss. Beamer is running and playing at the Bridge now, painfree and carefree!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed 

If Kristen has a photo of Beamer she'd like for me to redo just have her send it to me - [email protected]


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a shame to have a dog never placed into a final home. At least he was well loved and taken care of my his foster mom. RIP Beamer.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Beamer, Cody will be waiting for you at the bridge to welcome you.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, he was a special boy and lucky to have had you in his life. RIP Beamer.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news. RIP Dear Beamer.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear the sad news about Beamer


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Beamer but i just cannot understand how or why people can part with their dogs i never could and never would.
Play at the bridge sweet boy with my girls.

Maggie


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Beamer's passing...Memphis is our rescue dog, and I know what you mean about them winding around your heart....he's my heart dog. Play at the bridge dear Beamer.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Beamer and sleep softly


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beamer's in my thoughts and you're in my prayers.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

So very sorry about the news on Beamer. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------

